# First Cook On My New Old Country BBQ Over & Under



## dwhite1031 (Nov 24, 2015)

The best wife ever got me an Old Country BBQ Over & Under smoker for my recent birthday. I have a Char-Broil vertical gasser I've done mods to to get to where I like it, but I've been wanting to move to a charcoal/wood burner  for a while. This past Sunday was my first cook on it, an 8 pound pork butt and two racks of spare ribs.  I had seasoned the O&U last weekend and had been chomping at the bit to cook on her.  I have to say I'm pretty proud of her and I've been struttin' around like a new rooster in the hen house all week.  I'll post a comprehensive review and details about her later, but this is all about the first cook.



Saturday night I trimmed the spare ribs to a St. Louis style cut and prepared the pork butt. Early Sunday morning I started two chimneys of Kingsford blue bag briquettes in the firebox to get her up to temp after I took the days menu out of my "Smokin' Meats Only" fridge and sat back with a hot cup of coffee.  She got to temp pretty quickly with the temperature outside at 38 degrees at 8:00 am. 


So I put a split of oak on the coals, put the ribs and pork butt on the bottom rack and stuck one of the meat probes from my Maverick ET-733 into the butt and the other clipped to the grate.


She held at 250-275 very well and I enjoyed tending the firebox as needed.  Added a split about every hour and a half. 



Here's some pics of the O&U and of the cook results:



*The Char-Broil and the New Gal set up under the pergola*.















O&U1stCook4.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Nov 24, 2015








*Over & Under ready to cook*















O&U1stCook1.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Nov 24, 2015




















O&U1stCook2.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Nov 24, 2015




















O&U1stCook3.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Nov 24, 2015








*Love to hear that first sizzle when the pork hits the grate!*















O&U1stCook5.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Nov 24, 2015




















O&U1stCook6.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Nov 24, 2015








*Pork butt went for 8-1/2 hours, bone pulled right out!*















O&U1stCook10.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Nov 24, 2015








*Pulled Pork sandwich anyone?*



*












O&U1stCook11.jpg



 dwhite1031
 Nov 24, 2015





*


*Ribs were tender and juicy, nice bit of bark, but next time I'll trim a bit more off the ends*















O&U1stCook12.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Nov 24, 2015








*I'm very pleased with the results of my first cook on my new Old Country BBQ Over & Under.*


*And since the food was gone pretty quick, I'd say it was a success! What do ya'll think?*


----------



## mikejonescrowd (Feb 6, 2016)

IMG_20160109_144918.jpg



__ mikejonescrowd
__ Feb 6, 2016





I love mine so much. Almost feel like opening my own BBQ shop lol. But I come back to reality that I still have a lot of practice left lol.













IMG_20160131_164101756.jpg



__ mikejonescrowd
__ Feb 6, 2016


----------



## whistech (Feb 6, 2016)

DWhite, that is a good looking smoker!    Keep the cook pictures coming!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2016)

Tasty looking smoke! Nice job!


----------



## dwhite1031 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks guys!  Man I enjoy cooking on my smokers!  Wonder why I didn't take this up sooner!


----------



## b-one (Feb 6, 2016)

Congrats on the new smoker and the tasty food!


----------



## paul6 (Feb 7, 2016)

THANKS A LOT !!!!!! Skipped dinner last night due to a late lunch got up at 3:15AM to get a Butt started by 4:00 looked at your Pics and am now STARVING !!!!


----------

